# "Keds" on Goats



## DonnaBelle (Jan 26, 2011)

I have been seeing some little almost scab-like "things" on Annie's back, but when I pull them off, there is just hard crusty hairy like stuff.  Really strange.  After I pulled them off, more would show up. 

So today I was looking through my goat book and in the glossary was a word: keds.

The meaning of the word was a small lice like bug that infests sheep, deer and sometimes goats.  I am really wondering if these are what have been on my Annie.

Has anyone else heard of these little lice like creatures?? Or had them on their goaties?

DonnaBelle


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 26, 2011)

Um...probably?  

I don't recall seeing what you describe, but I've dealt with lice and mites and stuff before.  Any variety of external bugs here get the same treatment -- Ivomec 1% injectable given SQ at a rate of about 1ml/110lbs, repeated in about 3wks.

I know you weren't asking for treatment and dosage, but intead are trying to figure out if you're seeing what you think you're seeing...  I also know that a lot of people out there won't treat for something until they absolutely know FOR SURE what they're dealing with.  And that's fine.

I, on the other hand, happen to believe a few injections of Ivomec and a judgement of the outcome to be a perfectly acceptable -- and very easy -- way to rule external parasites in or out..  

That is to say...if it works, well, then that's what it was.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I did see where Roll had posted a oral dosage of Ivermecton for the little cooties @ 1 cc per 25 lbs of goat.

So this evening that's what I gave Annie.  I know she weighs about 125 lbs so I gave her 5 cc.  

One thing for sure, just about the time you think you "know it all" something comes along and shows you that you don't.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 26, 2011)

When you use ivomec or something similar for external buggers, do you treat their environment too?  I've noticed alot of dandruff looking stuff on the gals lately, bigger patchs than small flake dandruff, some with hair attached and I'm wondering if it might not be some sort of pest causing it.  I think Sevin was suggested before - is dusting them and their bedding with Sevin AND using ivomec too much?  I just dread the thought of an ongoing cycle, especially with babies coming before too long.

sorry for the hijack.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 26, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Well I did see where Roll had posted a oral dosage of Ivermecton for the little cooties @ 1 cc per 25 lbs of goat.
> 
> So this evening that's what I gave Annie.  I know she weighs about 125 lbs so I gave her 5 cc.
> 
> ...


That's one way to do it, and from what I gather, it usually works pretty well for lice..  I've heard differing opinions on how well it works for mites...some say good, some say not at all.  On keds?...no clue.

All I know is that about 1ml of Ivomec injected would have been just as effective as 5ml down the gullet, but would have cost 80% less money..  Considering even generic ivermectin injectable is still about $0.50/ml, you just spent $2 you didn't have to.

I know...it's $2.  Big deal..  But you got another treatment to do in about 3wks, so it's really $4.  If you were treating, say, 15 for the same problem, you'd be out $75 versus $15, and $60 nearly wipes what you'd get on a slaughter buck kid at auction.  Effectively, you're giving away goats!!

Ghaaa!

 

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 26, 2011)

OK, I feel cheated.  I opened this thread expecting to see pictures of goats in little colorful canvas sneakers....


----------

